# low hcg level....any success stories out there



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

hi all. just been thru our 5th go at icsi. this time at argc. got 3 embryo s put back on day 3. did s hpt this morning and it said i was pregnant. went for my blood test at argc and my level was only 11. we have to go back tomorrow for another blood test and intralipids. feel so down. anone hady success with low hcg. kaylou xx


----------



## 2Furbabies (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi kaylou,
Didn't want to leave your post unanswered. Sorry to hear you are in limbo, I have faced this a few times and unfortunately there is no way of knowing the outcome until you have a second hcg and see what the doubling rate is. Best case scenario is that an embryo was late implanting and the hcg is therefore low but will start to rise, worst case scenario is that the embryo tried to implant and hasn't been able to embed and the hcg will fall. I was like you last year with a hcg that wasn't doubling and got both good and bad stories, thankfully I had a happy ending after many losses and I hope you do too. ARGC are the best at monitoring and will give you the best support to try to maintain a pregnancy. 
Best of luck, 2FB


----------



## southsider1970 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dear Kaylou,

Wishing you all the best for your repeat bloods today. 

I'm also in this strange limboland at the moment.  We had FET 20.8.12 with 3 day 3 embryos.  Had a lot of bleeding last week so had early bloods on day 11 post transfer (friday) with Hcg of 3.5.  Had a horrible weekend mourning the loss of our embryos, telling our parents it was all over. Had repeat bloods yesterday to confirm all over to find Hcg had risen to 9.3!  Now completely confused, know that probably still over for us as bled all weekend but terrified may mean ectopic or miscarriage or stupidly that we may just have a late implanter and that it,s not all over.  We have repeat bloods on thursday. 

It's just so hard isn't it - I thought pregnancy was a yes/no state, now we seem to have added "don't know" or "a little bit pregnant" to the possible answers.

Good luck for this week and hope after a slow start you have a good outcome

SS


----------



## ducks34 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ladies, for what it's worth, anecdotal evidence only, I have quite a few friends who are over 40 and ttc. Those who have had mcs have gone on to have successful pregnancies - and that goes for both natural pregnancies and IVF ones -  whereas those, like me, who have never had a mc (and are glad of it) actually have not been successful as yet. 

So, my theory is that as fertility declines there is aperiod where there is a good mixture of eggs of not bad but not great quality. These can implant - hence the pregnancies and sad mcs thereafter. THere is a decent chacne of getting pg and delivering within this period. 

Once this time ends, you get into territory where I fear I am - ie nothing. NOthing sticks, no apparent implantation interaction at all. THere is less hope at this point. I have to face this but it is also useful for me to do so as it starts to make me think that IVF would add nothing and my best bet (and best use of cash) is injectible FSH to increase eggs produced and then ttc naturally.


----------



## southsider1970 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks ducks34
In my cycle review letter consultant also suggests that - although age is against me the fact that I had evidence of implantation and "got pregnant" he says is a positive in terms of future IVF (if we can face the emotional rollercoaster)

Does make it harder to walk away from treatment too, realising that you have overcome each of the hurdles on the way, even if there is no baby yet

Thanks for sharing your experiences

SS


----------



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi ladies, Thanks for replying to this thread.  Sorry I havent replied earlier..it has actually been 2 weeks of hell.  After starting with 11 hcg ARGC tested me every day resulting in it going up 15, 20, 30, and then every other day up to 50, 120, 260, 460 then friday 761.  on the 460 hcg day then did a ultrasound.  They had worked out I was 5 weeks 2 days.  They saw nothing.  I went back today for another scan (6 weeks and 1 day) yet to know what my blood test is....but they saw nothing!!  We are absolutely devastated as the dr said that if the hcg goes up then it could be ectopic and if it goes down then its m/c.  Ive had a bit of spotting but no real pain.  I was wondering if anyone out there had experienced this.  Its like you say..you get so far and then this happens (against all odds) KL xxx


----------



## utb (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear your news I have had low reading on three cycles and then a confirmed pregnancy on my 5th cycle unfortunately I had a mc.  Its awful getting a low HCG level as its no answer either way it would be so much easier if it was a straight BFN as then at least you know where you stand, however, the positive is that something is trying to happpen and maybe you just need to tweak things extra progesterone support etc I have been there myself and it is an awful situation you are in I hope that you get some answers soon and wish you every success.

x x x x


----------



## kaylou14 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its a horrible situation hey.  The fact that they cant see anything at 6 weeks I guess isnt a good thing.  Im on drugs galore but just feel so worried that the pregnancy is "somewhere" but they arent sure where.  xx


----------

